# how do you psych up for a big lift



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

*how do you psych up for a big lift*

Personally i start by focusing telling my self there's loads watchin and they'll be laughin at me if i fail then a few head butts to the power rack and i'm ready


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

For me it starts long before I go to the gym. If I have a number in my head that I want to attempt I try and keep it on my mind through out the day. I have tried all kinds of things to wind myself up for a lift, you have to be careful you dont psych yourself out thinking about it 2 much. I try to relax, be confident and get my whole body working together. Focus on what your doing and being confident and sensible with your numbers


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I look and stare at that heavy weight and then convince myself after a while that weight is light, its easy etc


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

siovrhyl said:


> *how do you psych up for a big lift*
> 
> Personally i start by focusing telling my self there's loads watchin and they'll be laughin at me if i fail then a few head butts to the power rack and i'm ready


I've done a whole article on this over on UKiron mate, have a look in my forum there.

There are many ways to remove the mental blocks for a large lift.

Reducing modalities - visualising the weight as a smaller more manageable weight which subconsciously fills you with a greater sense of ability. Try this exercise

- Think of lifting a deadlift with 1 plate a side, remember all the feelings you would get from it such as how easy it is, how confident you are of lifting it, your expectation of failure (low) how many reps you can get and so on.

- Now think of the same lift but with 6-7 plates on, immediately I would guess theres a higher feeling of failure and expectation of hardship.

Imagine if you could bring the first mindset to the bigger lift? How mentally prepared would you be to succeed? very High I would bet. Try thinking of the first scenario before you do a big lift for a more relaxed and mentally strong focus.

I specialise in this sort of mental preparation and coaching.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pull out my pubes


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Pull out my pubes


Is that a statement or a request?


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

LOL recently I've been doing the "thinking about it during the day" and telling myself i'll do it. I like Tom's technique though I'll give that a try!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

3 good whiffs of Nose Tork, then a good smack from a training partner - like Ryan Kennelly said - at that point I could run through walls...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i sit there looking at the lighter weights and just imagine that im lifting them not the heavy ones instead.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

i convince myself the weight is against me, trying to beat me down, and im not gunna let it beat me down.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Different mind set for different lifts. Squats you need to be set correctly and focused, its easy to mess your line up. Benching is just as technical if you look at big benchers like Neil Deighton they take ages to set up. Pure aggression for the deadlift once you have a solid grip on the bar.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Just do it over thinking any thing will lead to failure......


----------



## Ben Gingell (Mar 29, 2009)

i always imagine my mum is watching me.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Headbutt a wall, or get angry, or both


----------



## Ben Gingell (Mar 29, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Headbutt a wall, or get angry, or both


lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Is that a statement or a request?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....have a rep!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tell myself if i dont get it something bad will happen

Then if I dont its best out of 3


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

imagine im a slowly coalescing ball of dark energy that gets bigger and bigger until it explodes


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> imagine im a slowly coalescing ball of dark energy that gets bigger and bigger until it explodes


is that lifting or [email protected]:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

siovrhyl said:


> *how do you psych up for a big lift*
> 
> Personally i start by focusing telling my self there's loads watchin and they'll be laughin at me if i fail then a few head butts to the power rack and i'm ready


I have a set routine to flick the aggression switch :thumbup1:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i start by convincing myself that the weight is light and easy. i then visualize myself doing the lift aswell. for me its mainly about belief, if i have any doubt as to whether or not i can lift then i will fail everytime.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

I imagine i have 2000mgs of test running though my body. Does the trick it seems lol


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Definately visualising yourself lifting the weight works for me.

Interesting stuff from Tinytom too, will give that a go next time om in the squat rack!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jw007 said:


> tell myself if i dont get it something bad will happen
> 
> *Then if I dont its best out of 3 *


lmao:lol: :lol:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i also try not to think about how much is on the bar if i do i over psych and loose all technique


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Damo j said:


> I imagine i have 2000mgs of test running though my body. Does the trick it seems lol


You would be suprised.

I actually feel more aggressive when i am off test.

Now tren is another story.........


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

for me its a bully and victim thing. i see the weight i havent tried yet or cant lift as the gym bully and me the victim and try to over come it.

still havent lifted the 50kg dumbbells on bench yet, they're jus sitting there laughing at me but one day i will show them


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I take a deep breath, imagine the feeling of lifting a lighter weight and how explosive I can do it, then attempt the lift...


----------



## StackMan (Mar 28, 2009)

Seems like everyone uses the weights as their motivations. Try using the outside world sometime.

Think about running into the guys that were bigger than you in high school, and picture their face when they realize you make them look like a middle school girl.

Think about running into that ex-girlfriend a long time ago who said you had a bad body.

Think about that guy who's ass you want to kick, then picture doing it.

Psyching up is about confidence, not weights. Trick yourself into being over-confident


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow I don't think about it at all, I mean the weight never enter my head. I look at the bar not the weights the I just do it. Its allways just the same old weight to me, be it 100kg or 150kg.

Phisicaly ill flex and stretch a bit head but the bench on that's about it.


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

chris all you need is a good slap lol


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

I try and shut every noise out and think the weight I am lifting is a feather, and a bloody heavy one at that!!!!!


----------



## Ric (May 9, 2009)

Well Simon already knows some of this because I discussed it with him the other day, but:-

One way I really like is to visualise a slightly stronger version of me, right down to how I stand, breath, facial expression, standing just in front of me. When the visualisation seems almost real I imagine myself floating forwards into that new slightly stronger body.....once in it I notice another slightly stronger version of me standing in front, and then I float into it. By the end of this visualisation I feel very strong and confident.

Other things I like to do are pretend that Dorian Yates, or Ronnie Coleman, or Milo of Croton are in the gym with me spotting for me urging me on. Sometimes I actually pretend to be them. Sad I know!

In the past I have pretended to be the incredible hulk, and sometimes I get angry, although I dont always find this works so well.

I often tell myself "Im strong" or "this is easy" "I have done this before", or "I have done slightly less than this before and it was easy".


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/57089-what-do-you-think-when-working-out-weights.html


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i just think of the sexy girl thats always there on the bike and leg abductor machines and think im doing this for you, you sexy b***h look at me haha


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

I imagine I am a heavyweight boxing champ in training and I visualise my opponent in his gym training hard so I need to train harder.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I get angry and kick things.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

If it's a squat i hit my head on the bar 3-4 times before i take it off the rack


----------



## McBain (Jun 11, 2009)

I shout "light weight buddy!" as loud as I can.

Seriously though I try not to over think it.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i think " im gonna fvckin rip you off the rack you fvckin son of a bitch "


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i curl up in the corner and whimper like a little biatch


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

I just approach it with aggression. I dont do anything like shout or scream, simply I just think to myself that its easy and psych myslef up silently in my head and attempt it. The worst that can happen is that I fail it so I just go for it.


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just get myself angry with myself (hope that made sense) before i go into it. Turns into a beautiful form of aggression


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I just look at the fat fu**er in the mirror and think you'll never acheive anything.

Works for me.....


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

I generally psych myself up by swearing at myself, telling myself itseasy or light and to F*cking get it up!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

i want it so bad im constantly psyched for it...no matter what im doin or where i am all im thinkin about is training/eating. IM AN ADDICT


----------

